# when should i switch food



## alj0905 (Feb 8, 2015)

I brought Belle home weds afternoon. Im wanting to switch her food. Should i give her time to adjust to our home before trying to change her food? I don't want her to be over whelmed with all the changes going on. She will be 12 wks sunday


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome. You should slowly switch their food over several weeks. Others will be able to help better since both of mine were adults when we got them.


----------



## alj0905 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks! Hopefully someone can help me out


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your new girl! I hope she is settling in well.
I think I would wait a week or two before starting to switch her food.
That way you can learn what her normal eating habits are like, and her normal poop routine, so that you you can watch out for changes when you switch food. I would be concerned that if you switch her too soon and she isn't eating or is having tummy trouble, you won't know if it is the new food causing it or something else because you won't know what is normal for her.

Once you switch, just be sure you do it slowly. Start giving about 1/4 of the new food and 3/4 of the old food for several days. If she does okay, go to 1/2 and 1/2 for a few days, and then to 3/4 new and 1/4 old for a few days. They usually do fine as long as you take it slowly.

Welcome to SM! :welcome1:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Congratulations on your new girl! I hope she is settling in well.
> I think I would wait a week or two before starting to switch her food.
> That way you can learn what her normal eating habits are like, and her normal poop routine, so that you you can watch out for changes when you switch food. I would be concerned that if you switch her too soon and she isn't eating or is having tummy trouble, you won't know if it is the new food causing it or something else because you won't know what is normal for her.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I would wait. Give her time to adjust to her new surroundings. Sometimes stress can cause an upset tummy, and if you introduce a new food you won't know what is causing it. Good luck :Welcome 2:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, slowly and not until you have her routine down with the old food, although if she's not wanting to eat (like Georgie when I first got her), then you might want to add small amounts of something that appeals to her (we used Stella & Chewy's). Our biggest problem was that I wasn't "doing it right". Her breeder fed at night and let her free feed, while I fed twice daily morning and night, and I wasn't letting the kibble "soak" long enough, lol!


----------



## Gingerlue (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello. I switched mine at 8 weeks old 2 days after she came home with no side effects at all. This food even seems to be better for her and her bm is better formed.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

It is probably best to let her settle in first, however, I always started switching mine right away.


----------



## alj0905 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I think i will wait a lil while then try it out


----------

